# A actual rival for the TT for once



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

http://www.f30post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=767418


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Errrr......make that another 3 Series Coupe then :wink:


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I would suggest, more a rival to the A5 :-*


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

im glad they put the covers over it, what a disgusting looking car.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

JS53MES said:


> im glad they put the covers over it, what a disgusting looking car.


how do you know it's disgusting when it has covers on? :?


----------



## JS53MES (Apr 11, 2012)

the side view of it and the small glimpse of the rear bumper is enough for me not to like it. Just my opinion that is all


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

It looks like a facelifted 3er coupe. What's the point?

You want a more compact sports saloon than the 3er, it's called the 135M.

OK the point obviously is to fill every conceivable niche going with pointless models that mugs will hand over 35k for.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha. Never in a million years is this car a rival to the TT. Looks massively boring and just like the 3 series. I love BMW but they must be struggling for ideas to produce this model.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd consider it.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I love how when considering whether or not a car is a rival for the TT, the only thing anyone mentions is it's looks.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> Haha. Never in a million years is this car a rival to the TT. Looks massively boring and just like the 3 series. I love BMW but they must be struggling for ideas to produce this model.


I drive both a TTS and a 335i ....and the 335i is a more exciting car!


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. Never in a million years is this car a rival to the TT. Looks massively boring and just like the 3 series. I love BMW but they must be struggling for ideas to produce this model.
> ...


Totally agree. 335i is a monster. I bought an M3 V8 when they came out. Had a run out with a 335i. Gave me a run for its money. Great car.


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Spandex said:


> I love how when considering whether or not a car is a rival for the TT, the only thing anyone mentions is it's looks.


Well surely that's where it starts, with looks. If we're not bothered about looks may as well buy something that does 100 mpg and costs nowt to insure. 
The car in the picture is boring to look at and looks like a 3 series. How on earth can this car be compared to a TT. People that like or love the TT won't think oh I'll buy this car after my TT. 
I suppose you can compare it really. It's got 4 wheels, doors and seats. That's about it.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> Mike007 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha. Never in a million years is this car a rival to the TT. Looks massively boring and just like the 3 series. I love BMW but they must be struggling for ideas to produce this model.
> ...


Spot on, it's a better drive than a TTS, but what a boring place to sit in, BM have lost the art of the driver focused interior, thats why after 25 years of having at least 1 BM on the drive, we have finally canned them. Now if only Audi could inject that BM driving DNA in a TT.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike007 said:
> ...


ohh yeah, the interior is definitely not great. But I find the seats to be comfy (er) on longer journeys!

Plus, the biggest mistake in terms of "driving experience" is the lack of lsd in the 335i and having rft as std! BMW messed up big time with rfts and their suspension system to accommodate for those!!! ... :x

I think that a TT v/s Z4 would be a more "appropriate" comparison.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike007 said:
> ...


The e92 M3 was always the car I wanted...but couldn't afford one at the time, so went for the 335i. The m3 v/s remapped 335i has been done to death on e90post. Both great cars, depending on driver's taste. I think very similar debate on here, TTRS v/s Remapped TTS...


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> ohh yeah, the interior is definitely not great. But I find the seats to be comfy (er) on longer journeys!
> 
> Plus, the biggest mistake in terms of "driving experience" is the lack of lsd in the 335i and having rft as std! BMW messed up big time with rfts and their suspension system to accommodate for those!!! ... :x
> 
> I think that a TT v/s Z4 would be a more "appropriate" comparison.


Totally agree on the TTS/Z4 comparison. And yes the seats are better.

And we all know why the 335 has no LSD, it's to protect the M3, the tyres are an easy change, but not the LSD


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike007 said:


> Well surely that's where it starts, with looks. If we're not bothered about looks may as well buy something that does 100 mpg and costs nowt to insure.


Hmmm... looks first, then mpg and insurance? Does handling and performance ever get a look in??


Mike007 said:


> The car in the picture is boring to look at and looks like a 3 series. How on earth can this car be compared to a TT. People that like or love the TT won't think oh I'll buy this car after my TT.
> I suppose you can compare it really. It's got 4 wheels, doors and seats. That's about it.


Looks are subjective. It's pointless saying this car is better than that car just because it looks nicer. If I think that BMW looks better than a Mk2, does that mean it's a better car? Is is suddenly a rival if I prefer it?

You're right though that most people who love the TT won't consider buying that BMW though. That doesn't mean the BMW is the worse car, it just means a lot of TT owners are more concerned with their image than with buying the best car. :wink:


----------

